# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  مشکل در برنامه نویسی php

## emran_0421

سلام وقت بخیر من در حال طراحیه یه سایت با php هستم که یه جا به مشکل خوردم اگه مقدوره راهنماییم بفرمایین ممنون میشم.


این سایتی که در حال طراحیش هستم سیستم ثبت نامیش مثله  سایتای بازاریابیه شبکه ای با کد معرف هستش. من الام مشکلم اینه نمیتونم نفرات زیر مجموعه رو نشون بدم


ینی یه کدی نوشتم مثله همون کد منو چند سطحی با ایدی و پرنت ایدی ولی اینم مشکلم اینه همه  هم سطح هارو نشون میده من میخام


بلفرض من که باز میکنم تو صفحه شخصی کسایی که با شناسه من ثبت نام کردن ببینم و البته زیر مجموعه زیر مجموعه ه

----------


## naderht

این جوری که نمیشه کمکی کرد
باید یه قسمت از کد یا مثلا ساهتار دیتابیس معلوم باشه تا بشه کمکی کرد

----------

